# Invisible Man - better late than never!



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I designed the Invisible Man for Moebius in 2008, but hadn't actually built it - until now.
It was a fun build, and the engineering of the kit was well thought out. Again, thanks to Frank, Dave, and the team of sculptors and engineers overseas for so faithfully realizing my vision in 3D.
The details were time consuming but very satisfying when done. I have to admit, in some cases I found myself saying "What the heck was I thinking? Internal organs for transparent rats?!?!"
There's a little bit of customization - the broken beaker on the floor, scanned medical notes replacing the plastic note paper on the table and shelf. Otherwise, outta the box.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Lookin' sharp as always, Chris!


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

These kits are the perfect scale and with bases and nameplates to boot.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Out of all of the figure kits that Moebius has produced over the years, the Invisible Man is still my favorite. I'm not normally a fan of highly detailed bases, but the base for this kit helps to tell this vignette's story and isn't so intrusive that it immediately draws the attention away from the dynamically posed figure, which should always be the primary focal point of a figure kit.

With regards to both the design _and_ your execution, well done Chris! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And some day I _shall _build mine!
Some day.
Maybe.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> And some day I _shall _build mine!
> Some day.
> Maybe.


Funny, I keep saying that, but it never seems to happen.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Chris that was an amazing design and kit...THANK YOU! 

*NICE JOB!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

very nice work!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Great job!!!!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Great job. I still think that this is Moebius best kit to date, overall. Or, at least their best figure.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

I still gotta get it for Monster Café Saltillo...


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Great build you have there Chris.
Glad to see you got to enjoy your design, and see it to it's 3D completion.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks guys! I had forgotten how enjoyable it is to get lost in a kit.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Belated kudos on an outstanding build up Chris!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I'm playing around with my stash of Jekyll kits this weekend and I ALWAYS go back to my IM kit to raid it for lab equipment.  Not MY favorite Moebius kit (that would be the '66 Batman) but this is just the flat-out COOLEST in the categories of design, engineering, and PARTICULARLY bang for the buck! BTW Chris , I LOVED the transparent rats (although painting them WAS a challenge). Also got a huge kick out of the false nose sitting on the table. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Tom, when you say painted the Rats.... did you highlight features 
or make them whole non invisible rats?


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Fluke; I painted the skeleton/organ pieces, did a red wash INSIDE the clear parts, then drybrushed the outside with a tiny bit of white around the edges of the ears, paws etc. 
Tom


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

sounds cool....pics?


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Well Done Chris!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

fluke said:


> sounds cool....pics?


Sorry, no pics, this was AGES ago and I handed this one off to a friend before I even came CLOSE to completing it. 
Tom


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I painted the innards red on mine then drybrushed the ribs and bones white. Left the outside of the rats clear.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Tom thats ok. bet it was interesting,


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Truth be told, it SOUNDS more interesting than it actually was. The wash sort of highlighted the seamlines, plus these (rats) were FAIRLY tiny. I just thought it was a REALLY cool little touch by Chris/ Moebius, reminded me of something Aurora might have played around with during the "Monster Scenes" era. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Tom and Otto, I really appreciate the comments.
I wonder how many builders took it to the extreme that you two did? When I built mine, I left the innards out and just put the clear outer bodies together...


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Chris; I don't know if he still posts here, but Bernd Slominski did an OUTSTANDING build-up of this kit for AFM. I do not recall his treatment of the rats, but I DO remember he added bows to the shoelaces w/brass wire, dremeled the head bandages down to an in-scale thickness and even dremeled away the back of the tie so it appeared to be separate from the shirt. Now THAT is going the extra mile! :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Bwain no more said:


> Chris; I don't know if he still posts here, but Bernd Slominski did an OUTSTANDING build-up of this kit for AFM. I do not recall his treatment of the rats, but I DO remember he added bows to the shoelaces w/brass wire, dremeled the head bandages down to an in-scale thickness and even dremeled away the back of the tie so it appeared to be separate from the shirt. Now THAT is going the extra mile! :thumbsup:
> Tom


True - I did see that article and it was an amazing job.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Gorgeous work, Chris. Just outstanding. I built this kit when it came out and saw it in the movie, Super 8. It was my first serious figure kit. Thanks for the design.


----------

